# Hazmat Certification Needed



## irysh (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm a new EMT, still waiting on my license, but I need Hazmat Certification. Any thoughts on where?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2013)

irysh said:


> I'm a new EMT, still waiting on my license, but I need Hazmat Certification. Any thoughts on where?



1) Where are you?

2) You might have better luck asking that question in a fire forum, such as firehouse. HazMat is typically more their forte.


----------



## irysh (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in Louisiana and for EMT's we need Hazmat certification


----------



## Achilles (Feb 28, 2013)

Pretty sure all you'll need is ops and awareness.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 28, 2013)

What level Haematite? Most fiend EMTs only need awareness, and you can find it online for free here
http://www.saferesponse.com/online_courses/hazardous-materials-response-awareness-level/details


----------



## medic308 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hazmat awareness is an online class. It is available through FEMA.


----------



## medic308 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just found the page for it
http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/IS/is5.asp


----------

